# The NEW Hottness! New build, and of course pictures all the way!!



## d44ve (Jun 19, 2007)

OK, so I picked myself up a nice Lian-Li PC75b case.

This is the first time I have seen this case in person.... and let me say HOLY SHHT there is a lot of room in this thing! 

I can put my Meanwell 320-S powersupply, my frankenstien mod and a triplerad setup with room to spare. I am in love with this case!

Here are a few "on the way" shots

*Chapter One : In the Beggining*



































will upload more soon.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 19, 2007)

NICE! I was almost expecting toothpaste when the picture was loading! LoL! I can't wait to see the completed system! I want a different case eventually, but for now I'm content. That thing's gonna be sweet, definately good airflow, I'm impressed!


----------



## d44ve (Jun 19, 2007)

Kursah said:


> NICE! I was almost expecting toothpaste when the picture was loading! LoL! I can't wait to see the completed system! I want a different case eventually, but for now I'm content. That thing's gonna be sweet, definately good airflow, I'm impressed!



The 900 (my old case) was a great case... just a bit small for everyting I am cramming everyting into it.

I am taking my time with it, I dont think that it will be done until last this week. Plus I still habe to wait on my Video card


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 19, 2007)

Don't forget the toothpaste


Nice mod to the top!!!


----------



## Protius (Jun 19, 2007)

thats hawt


----------



## d44ve (Jun 19, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Don't forget the toothpaste
> 
> 
> Nice mod to the top!!!



I already have the PSU covered... the rest is comming


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 19, 2007)

What did you use to pop the 120mm holes out with?


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 20, 2007)

Those 120MM's look amazing! Good job, and i do believe they are on a radiator?


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, sick man.. That case is sick. Reminds me of the gloria I wanted so bad. Did you DIY the radiator and fans on the top. Looks insane and like it came like that from factory. Also I love the fill port too. Look like you are going to have a lot of fun building that machine. I alread want to sell mine and build another.


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 20, 2007)

If you are thinking about painting it, now is the time.


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 20, 2007)

dude get some spray on UV paint for the inside of the case


----------



## Carcenomy (Jun 24, 2007)

To hell with spray-on UV paint, that'd spoil it.

POLISH that aluminium! Make the bastard GLEAM!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 24, 2007)

Carcenomy said:


> To hell with spray-on UV paint, that'd spoil it.
> 
> POLISH that aluminium! Make the bastard GLEAM!



I must agree.

UV paint inside is pretty fugly imo.


----------



## Carcenomy (Jun 24, 2007)

I guess it depends on how much you want your computer to look like a prop from Tron


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey D44ve .....







I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Casheti (Jun 24, 2007)

That is fuggin' mahussive. I like the fans on the top, nice case


----------



## JUDAS3 (Jun 24, 2007)

get a black marker and run it around the exposed ali on the 3x 120mm fan holes - its a good cheat and will look better.,...........imo


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice Big , Much room for fans but from design i dont like it a bit....Its more like a server tower and not a gamer one.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 24, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> Nice Big , Much room for fans but from design i dont like it a bit....Its more like a server tower and not a gamer one.



psh.

Noone uses server towers anymore. 

They are now pretty much soley a modders tower.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 24, 2007)

Didnt say it was a server tower but it resembles a server tower.....


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 25, 2007)

Dude UV paint is tit!


----------



## Carcenomy (Jun 25, 2007)

It may be used sparingly, but too much just looks tacky. And with that much aluminium... a little polishing will at least double any light output from cathodes or LEDs inside the case, possibly more. Now mix both - UV reactive components and a little paint, with polished glory... gorgeous


----------



## Ehstii (Jun 25, 2007)

killer case.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 25, 2007)

nice case


----------



## hat (Jun 25, 2007)

You can probably fit my case inside that behemoth!!


----------



## Verikon (Jul 7, 2007)

I just replaced my full tower with a smaller Cooler Master Centurion. It was great having so much space to run cables and place accessories, but the beast weighed damn near 50 lbs fully loaded. It was a pain to take it to LANs. 

Hopefully I wont regret my downsize.


PS. Case looks wicked. I'm sure you'll be super happy with it. Congrats on the new build.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 7, 2007)

You bought your first Lian LI.  It's like the guy in the Cadillac comercial says, "Welcome to the World of Gentlemen, gentlemen."


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 7, 2007)

What is the big hype about the lian-li's?


----------



## JUDAS3 (Jul 7, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> What is the big hype about the lian-li's?



its not hype its just a good case thats well thought out. Thats not to say they are the best, but they are certainly up there with them.


----------



## Verikon (Jul 7, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> What is the big hype about the lian-li's?



Very very high build quality. All edges rounded, no flimsy plastic. You may not like the design, but you have to give them credit for being well built.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 7, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> What is the big hype about the lian-li's?



I have a Lian-Li and I love it. The design's are quite similar, and some people find them a bit boxy, but on build quality you can't fault them. I paid £55 for mine and it's better than a lot of higher priced (£60-80) cases. The airflow in mine is awesome, and the fans they provide move a lot of air. Nothing is overlooked in a Lian-Li case.


----------



## GLD (Jul 7, 2007)

That is a sweet case. 3/120's on the radiator is awesome. Lian-Li's are nice cases with out a doubt, but aren't my cup of tea. My current main rig is a full size Chenming. I really like the matx and cube cases. My Antec NSK1300 (Aria), now that is a beautiful case.


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 7, 2007)

You gotta love a big case.I just got a Gigabyte Auora 570. 22.50in.x23x8inx8.3in.Lot's a space!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 7, 2007)

Yea my Xaser III is freakin huge, sometimes makes wirehiding a bit tricky although


----------



## Wile E (Jul 7, 2007)

Verikon said:


> I just replaced my full tower with a smaller Cooler Master Centurion. It was great having so much space to run cables and place accessories, but the beast weighed damn near 50 lbs fully loaded. It was a pain to take it to LANs.


I feel your pain on this. My case weighs about 60lbs with everything. Good thing it has wheels. lol


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 8, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I feel your pain on this. My case weighs about 60lbs with everything. Good thing it has wheels. lol



Same, It weighs so much and is almost to big to sit in the back seat of my friends car. After a Lan my back hurts.


----------

